# Fuente Sans serif feas con Xorg 1.7 (bastante solucionado)

## cameta

Tras actualizar a Xorg 1.7 me ha quedado la fuente sans serif absolutamente horrible. 

Tanto que he tenido que cambiar a Arial. 

¿Sabéis de una buena guia para que queden las fuentes bonitas?

----------

## cameta

Pongo ejemplos

[IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1498/sanserif.th.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/769/sanserif1.th.png[/IMG]

----------

## tahawk

Eso mismo me paso a mi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822190.html?sid=b2aab1f2bf08e610e7f5d77d4c9cfa28

Prueba a actualizar otra vez el sistema porque a mi se me ha solucionado solo al actualizar.

----------

## cameta

Lo probare, veo que es el mismo problema.

----------

## cameta

tux mestres # eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files  ( * is enabled ):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf *

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [10]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [11]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [12]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [13]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [14]  45-latin.conf *

  [15]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [16]  50-user.conf *

  [17]  51-local.conf *

  [18]  60-latin.conf *

  [19]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [20]  65-khmer.conf

  [21]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [22]  69-unifont.conf *

  [23]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [24]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [25]  80-delicious.conf *

  [26]  90-synthetic.conf *

Creo que la cosa va por aquí.

----------

## cameta

Otra posibilidad:

El modulo de nvidia no funciona correctamente  con esta nueva version de xorg.

----------

## cameta

Lo he arreglado un poco con antialiasing, pero me gustaria tener un buen manual de como configurar esto.

----------

## cameta

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts

Complicadillo, en fin a ver si consigo que se vea medio decente.

----------

## cameta

Siguiendo esta guia ha quedado bastante bonito.

http://www.kev009.com/wp/2009/12/getting-beautiful-fonts-in-gentoo-linux/

(Realmente no ha quedado como lo tenia antes, pero el resultado es muy agradable a la vista)

Eso si aún hay algun parametro que intentaré cambiar a ver si mejora.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si te paso después de actualizar Xorg quizás perdiste el calculo entre tamaño de la pantalla y DPI, me pasaba cuando usaba Slim como gestor de arranque (o se pixeleaba o era una letra MUY pequeña):

```
$ xdpyinfo | grep dimensions

$ xdpyinfo | grep "dots per inch"
```

Quizás el 90% del mundo usa DPI 96x96:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    Option   "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

```

Si eso no funciona, las guías más detalladas las tiene Arch: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration

----------

## cameta

resolution:    81x81 dots per inch

Con este resolución me parece que no voy bien.

----------

## cameta

Sin duda parte del problema era la resiolución.

De momento ya puedo trabajar. Y mas o menos consigo unos resultados visuales aceptables.

----------

## pelelademadera

vos sabes que hice ese post, para ver si mejoraba, la verdad que me andaban barbaro las fuentes a mi, y cambio muchisimo, se ve re lindo

----------

## cameta

Si alguien ve bien las cosas me podria pober aqui tu fontsl.conf

El secreto por lo visto esta en configurar ese archivo para conseguir resultados aceptables.

----------

